# New HSS928



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

*Is this ... *a good machine for a woman to use on a sloped 100' driveway? My buddy has to leave his wife alone in Indiana when he's off on projects that can last up to 5 or 6 weeks at a time. You guys have been a huge help when I had some minor issues with my HS724 and HS1132 so I figured you're the guys to ask for help. He's looking at the tracks, track steer, joystick chute and power auger adjusting. He knows his way around machinery so he's not a nimrod. He just doesn't want her stuck snowbound if she has to get out.

My 1132 is a bear and my 724 is probably a touch underpowered in some situations, so I'm thinking the 928 is probably a solid choice?


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

The short answer is yes, it definitely could be. With the steering assist levers the machine isn't hard to turn, and with the auger up and engine off, it can be moved around the garage without a huge amount of physical effort. It would help knowing the snow conditions and her physical stature/physical willingness/ability. I was considering my gf as well when I bought the tracked 928, and she is definitely strong enough to move it around without problems. With that said, the hss724 is noticeably easier to maneuver, and it could be enough machine for that driveway.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

My wife used our HS724WA all the time when I was traveling for business. She had no issues with it at all. She actually started taking my fun away by doing the driveway sometimes when I was home be fore I got to it.  She is not a big person. 5' 4", 120 lbs. I sold my 724 3 years ago after 20 years and bought a new HSS928ATD. She has not attempted to use it once. It's quite a bit bigger and while it has all the gadgets for steering and automated chute, they add complexity/intimidation for some. As for power, that HS724 was way better at handling snow from the factory than the HSS928ATD. No mods needed. If she's the curious excitement seeker, newer model probably fine. But you might find one of the older models used would be better.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

*My buddy's ...* wife is probably about 5'-6" and 120lbs. I'm guessing in 40's? Has a high pressure job so she likes to work out. Has a workout room setup in the basement and uses it daily so she's in great shape.

I have a 724 and totally agree that it's pretty easy to use. It's infinitely more maneuverable than my 1132. Yet, it gets into heavy wetter snow it really slows down and I have to work it a lot differently to make progress with it. Probably 4 times as long as the 1132 which just moves forward relentlessly. Seems to me it's a result of horsepower. My thoughts being a track steer 928 would have the power to handle the nasty stuff and the "user friendly" of my 724 because of the track steering. My buddy's brother gave him a relatively new MTD type blower a couple years ago and it's totally unreliable so he's looking to go with a Honda. He's mechanical and aware of Honda engines and the reputation for starting every time. I have 4 machines with Honda engines that are all amazingly reliable and none of them are new. My 5th Honda on a 20 year old Rancher ES ATV is a PITA to start, but it always does start. Makes me worry before it finally fires up...lol


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The HSS928 would be a great choice for your friends wife, though a HSS724 at about 30 pounds lighter might be a better fit. Were you thinking wheels or tracks? 

There is a learning curve to using Honda’s, specifically the hydro transmission. But she’d be off to the races before you know it.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

My buddy said they'll get 8" snow, clean if up and it melds a few days later, couple weeks after that they'll get hammered with 12" and same thing, gone a week later. He's worried about spending $2,700.00 and discovering he's undersized after the purchase. His Sheila isn't a daffodil. Pretty and tough. Matter of fact I'd put 20 bucks on her taking him at 6'-1" and about 190lbs.   Keep in mind he's got about a 8% grade on the doublewide driveway. Without 4wd you don't go p it with snow on it.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

Iron Duke said:


> My buddy said they'll get 8" snow, clean if up and it melds a few days later, couple weeks after that they'll get hammered with 12" and same thing, gone a week later. He's worried about spending $2,700.00 and discovering he's undersized after the purchase. His Sheila isn't a daffodil. Pretty and tough. Matter of fact I'd put 20 bucks on her taking him at 6'-1" and about 190lbs.   Keep in mind he's got about a 8% grade on the doublewide driveway. Without 4wd you don't go p it with snow on it.


If he goes the HSS928ATD route I think only thing he'll want to do is install the larger main jet in the carburetor. I did it because Honda ships the newer blowers with a smaller main jet to meet emissions standards as a manufacturer. A lot of people on this forum have all done it as well. Problem is it makes every model less powerful than they used to be with same size engine. I'm a devout Honda guy though. Nothing but Honda vehicles since '91. Drove each one over 200K before giving to kids that drove them another 100K+. I find same reliability with Honda mowers, snow blowers. Owned nothing but for 20+ years.


----------

